# Starters cycle



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi everyone

I have already introduced myself:
ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19053-My-introduction

...and I am eager to begin my first course / starters cycle.

 Here is my stash:
 100 á 10 mg oxandrobol pills
 100 á 25 mg stanzolol pills
 10 ml Testosteron (1 ml contains 50 mg (500 mg))
 10 ml Primobolan (1 ml contains 100 mg (1000 mg))

 4 x HCG for PCT

I have been advised to do a course of 10-12 weeks with 300-500 mg EW.
I have also been advised to mix it with Primobolan in between to boost it up. 

A fuld PCT course after the 10-12 weeks with HCG treatment although I am not sure whether 1ml x 4 injcections are sufficient. The injections of 1 ml is EW for 4 weeks.

Any suggestions? 
I have obiously not enough Testosteron and need at least 10-11 bottles of 10 ml (1 ml contains 50 mg (500 mg)) more.

What do you guys think?

Alternate cycle
Another has suggested me this course:
Week: 1-5 test e 250mg E7D
Week: 6-10 test e 350mg E5D
Week: 1-5 Primo 400mg E7D
Week: 6-10 Primo 600mg E5D
Week: 1-5 Anavar 60 mg ED (20 20 20) 8h between each pill.
Week: 7-10 Wins 60 mg ED (20 20 20) 8h between each pill.

FULL PCT 

Please, give me some feedback. I really want to be sure to make my first cycle a success and with great dedication/diet/training.

I really appreciate everyone's time here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd stick with test for first cycle only. Also don't complicate things more than they have too. Pin twice a week and stick with the same dosage throughout the duration of the cycle. 500mg a week is a perfect cycle and the var  at 60 a day is a pretty decent amount. No need to go crazy on all these different hormones on your first run.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2015)

Herm hit on the head.


----------



## curtisvill (Sep 23, 2015)

Herm nailed it.  What is your PCT protocol?  PCT is as important as your cycle.  I would also strongly reccomend you have everything needed for your cycle, PCT included, before you begin.


----------



## hiddenvally (Sep 23, 2015)

Absolutely I agree its the work you put in after the cycle that's going to keep your gains plus giving your body a break only prepares you for the next run. So always make sure you have it mapped out before starting, so that way you know what days to do what things without guessing a good plan equals good gains.


----------



## Dex (Sep 23, 2015)

Am I the only one confused as to why the testosterone is only 50mg/ml? Test enanthate is usually 250-300mg/ml. Why would you need 10 more bottles?


----------



## DF (Sep 23, 2015)

That cycle is a huge mess!  Listen to Hermin.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 23, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I'd stick with test for first cycle only. Also don't complicate things more than they have too. Pin twice a week and stick with the same dosage throughout the duration of the cycle. 500mg a week is a perfect cycle and the var  at 60 a day is a pretty decent amount. No need to go crazy on all these different hormones on your first run.



I think you are very right and I will go with your suggestion.

I am posting a picture of what I have got.

The little blue bottle contains testosteron and it says "Test Forte" and 1 ml contains 50mg. I will post a better close-up of it tomorrow.




Also notice that my PCT will consist of 4 shots of HCG.

Let me know if my PCT course is sufficient.


----------



## bronco (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know

Pct info is in the above link


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 23, 2015)

Test is best for a first cycle.
You've already been told and have accepted the advice of Herm, good idea.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 23, 2015)

Dex said:


> Am I the only one confused as to why the testosterone is only 50mg/ml? Test enanthate is usually 250-300mg/ml. Why would you need 10 more bottles?



I took a better look on the bottle and it says Testosterone Propionate (1 ml contains 50mg) Ethyl Oleate.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2015)

Well that changes things a little. Prop is usable but enanthate would be better for a first cycle. Also, please tell me you have more pins than what's in the pic...


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Well that changes things a little. Prop is usable but enanthate would be better for a first cycle. Also, please tell me you have more pins than what's in the pic...



Hmmm then ethanate it is that I need. If I was to use Prop, WHO much a week would the dosage be?

Yes, I have plenty of pins and everything. I just took a photo of one of each syringes and needles and stuff.


----------



## Dex (Sep 23, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> Hmmm then ethanate it is that I need. If I was to use Prop, WHO much a week would the dosage be?
> 
> Yes, I have plenty of pins and everything. I just took a photo of one of each syringes and needles and stuff.



I am not as familiar with Test Prop, but I think you have to pin every day or every other day. That is why it is 50mg/ml. Not ideal for first cycle to be pinning that often.


----------



## Dex (Sep 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Well that changes things a little. Prop is usable but enanthate would be better for a first cycle. Also, please tell me you have more pins than what's in the pic...



Can't you just rinse off the needle and use it again if it is just for personal use?


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 23, 2015)

Prop is everyother day pinning. Half life is shorter than e or c.   This changes everything.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 24, 2015)

Dex said:


> Can't you just rinse off the needle and use it again if it is just for personal use?



They cost a few cents each. It's not worth the risk. Plus, needles dull very quickly. Your be hammering the ****er in by week 5.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 24, 2015)

Did I mis read that or do you only have 1 - 10 ml bottle of testosterone?
Cause 10 ml of 50mg/ml prop would only last a week.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 24, 2015)

Definitely don't re use pins there cheap enough they and dull quick. Check out allegro medical I would even swap the needle to a fresh one after drawing the oil, before pinning. I think most guys do that also


----------



## Dex (Sep 24, 2015)

Sh*t, I wasn't serious about the multi-use needle. Please don't ever do this guys. I recommend using a blunt needle to draw and then switching to your injection needle, 23g 1-1.5" for IM injections. Then throw them in a sharps bin.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2015)

If it's 50mg test that is prop. Get cyp or enanthate instead.  The guys will sort you out on the rest. Stick to test only for this ride bro you will make fantastic progress on that alone..


----------



## GSgator (Sep 24, 2015)

My first cycle was 12 weeks of prop and 40 mg of var I DO NOT RECOMMEND PROP FOR A FIRST CYCLE. I paid hell all 3 months almost got fired from my job due to the injection sorness at the time all I knew was glutes and quads and prop in my quads = hell on earth I had to come  up with  excuses of why I was always limping all the time I even had to take my wallet out of my back pocket.The gains were awsome but it was my first cycle and I know I would have yielded the same gains with a long ester test.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 24, 2015)

Stick to one compound for first cycle. The most solid advise is what Herm said (500mg per week).

You need to check how your body reacts to the test. Adding other compounds will just make it harder to know how was your reaction to the test.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 24, 2015)

I am gonna get me testosteron ethanate, and talk to the guy who sold me this. I am really glad that I got that cleared up. Thanks.
I suppose I need enough test e for my 10-12 weeks cycle. I see that I need Clomid and Novalex for my PCT as well. And my 4 HCG shots seems too few as well.


----------



## bronco (Sep 24, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> I am gonna get me testosteron ethanate, and talk to the guy who sold me this. I am really glad that I got that cleared up. Thanks.
> I suppose I need enough test e for my 10-12 weeks cycle. I see that I need Clomid and Novalex for my PCT as well. And my 4 HCG shots seems too few as well.



You'r on the right track. I would say 12 weeks minimum at 500 to 600mg a week.

I may have read over it but do you have any adex or aromasin on hand?


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 24, 2015)

Yea listen up to these guys I was thinking of running different compounds for my first cycle but they suggested the same just test. I ran 600mgs for 16 weeks and loved the results.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 24, 2015)

bronco said:


> You'r on the right track. I would say 12 weeks minimum at 500 to 600mg a week.
> 
> I may have read over it but do you have any adex or aromasin on hand?



No, but I am eager to know what they are for.
I really love to hear all your suggestions, but I just need to know about my PCT cycle. I have already read about it on the forum, but I just need to know the exact amount of HCG and Clomid/ novalex amount for my PCT run.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok.
I have been doing a lot of reading and want to get feedback on this first cycle. 
I call it a program since 4 weeks of PCT is included:
What do you think?


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 24, 2015)

The image is too small:

I made this in text instead:

Program duration: 23 weeks

Cycle duration: 12 weeks
Pause: 4 weeks
PCT duration: 4 weeks

Cycle
Week: 1-12

Week 1-12 Testosteron ethanate         EW                 500mg                  2 x 250mg        injection       
 Week 1-4  Dianabol                           ED                  30mg                   3 x 10mg          oral (4-6h apart)

Week: 13-16 (4w pause)

PCT (Post Cycle Therapy)
Week: 17-23

week 17 HCG                       EW                       2 x 250 IU            injection            
week 18 HCG                      EOD                            250 IU            injection            
week 19 HCG                      EOD                            500 IU            injection            
week 20 Clomid                    ED                         100mg                 oral                 
week 20 Nolvadex                 ED                           40mg                 oral                 
week 21 Clomid                    ED                          100mg                 oral                 
week 21 Nolvadex                 ED                           40mg                  oral           
week 22 Clomid                    ED                           50mg                  oral                 
week 22 Nolvadex                 ED                           20mg                  oral           
week 23 Clomid                    ED                           50mg                   oral                 
week 23 Nolvadex                 ED                           20mg                   oral                 

Usage:
Testosteron ethanate: 12 * 500mg = 		6000mg
Dianabol:  7 * 30mg * 4	         = 		840mg
HCG ???
Clomid: 	 (7 * 200mg) + (7 * 100mg)	=	2100mg
Nolvadex: (7 * 80mg) + (7 * 40mg)	=	840mg


----------



## bronco (Sep 24, 2015)

Start pct 2 weeks after last test injection not 4 weeks. If your going to run the dbol just take the full 30mg 1 hour or so before workout. You will need some adex or aromasin to help control estrogen while running dbol


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 24, 2015)

I will decrease the pausd from 4w -> 2w. What if I dont use DBol and only test...will it still be a good starters cycle?


----------



## bronco (Sep 24, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> I will decrease the pausd from 4w -> 2w. What if I dont use DBol and only test...will it still be a good starters cycle?



Absolutley it will


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 25, 2015)

I have everything figured out for the most. I just need the HCG part cleared up. I am not sure how much 250 IU is. I have already 4 dose of HCG on me. (see attached image in previous post) do I need 4 more?

This also why HCG has ??? In my cycle post.


----------



## bronco (Sep 25, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> I have everything figured out for the most. I just need the HCG part cleared up. I am not sure how much 250 IU is. I have already 4 dose of HCG on me. (see attached image in previous post) do I need 4 more?
> 
> This also why HCG has ??? In my cycle post.



How many IU's of hcg is in each vial? If its 2500 IU then add 1ml sterile water and that will give 2,500 Iu per ml. Using a 1ml slin pin draw to the 10 mark for 250iu


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 25, 2015)

bronco said:


> How many IU's of hcg is in each vial? If its 2500 IU then add 1ml sterile water and that will give 2,500 Iu per ml. Using a 1ml slin pin draw to the 10 mark for 250iu



There is 1ml liquid which I have been instructed to suck out with a syrringe and then add into the powder and mix it together and then suck it up Again. Change the needle to a shorter one (same as used for diabetes injectionI and then inhect it 5 cm from the belly button under the skin into the fat layer. 
I will check how much powder there is.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 25, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> There is 1ml liquid which I have been instructed to suck out with a syrringe and then add into the powder and mix it together and then suck it up Again. Change the needle to a shorter one (same as used for diabetes injectionI and then inhect it 5 cm from the belly button under the skin into the fat layer.
> I will check how much powder there is.


Do not shake the hcg mixture and be sure to keep in refrigerated.  Do not mix it until the week you plan to use it.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 26, 2015)

MIKE53ALI said:


> Do not shake the hcg mixture and be sure to keep in refrigerated.  Do not mix it until the week you plan to use it.



Ok this might sound stupid, but just to have it all cleared, am I to refrigerate my packet as shown in my image post, or is after I mix the disolvent liquid with the powder in an injection and refrigerate it before use?

I have just taken a better look:

HCG I have:
4 1ml disolvent liquid and 
4 2500 HCG Lepori 2500ui (DCI) 2500ui via intermuscular

This seems not enough for my starters cycle. I need to double the amount. What say you all?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 26, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> Ok this might sound stupid, but just to have it all cleared, am I to refrigerate my packet as shown in my image post, or is after I mix the disolvent liquid with the powder in an injection and refrigerate it before use?
> 
> I have just taken a better look:
> 
> ...



That's plenty of hcg. Yes is only needs to be in the fridge after mixing. 
Get some u100 insulin pins. Pin 250mcg 2xwk.


----------



## bronco (Sep 26, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> Ok this might sound stupid, but just to have it all cleared, am I to refrigerate my packet as shown in my image post, or is after I mix the disolvent liquid with the powder in an injection and refrigerate it before use?
> 
> I have just taken a better look:
> 
> ...



Since it is 2500iu per vial mix the sterile water with powder as I posted above. You may need to get some sterile vials to put hcg in after you mix it


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 26, 2015)

bronco said:


> Since it is 2500iu per vial mix the sterile water with powder as I posted above. You may need to get some sterile vials to put hcg in after you mix it



The person I bought my HCG from told me to mix it in my injection. Getting the 1ml disolvent Water out in the injection and squeeze the disolvent the powder bottle and suck it all up in the injection. I can buy som sterile vials to put the mixture in it and then refrigerate the vial bottle. 

I am a Little confused about the amount. 1ml disolvent would still be 1ml once I have mixed it with the powder (1 ml mixture = 250 IU), right?

...and I have 4 of these, meaning that if I am to inject my HCG in PCT cycle I only have 4 shots. In my PCT cycle I can count at least 11 shots during my 3 weeks of HCG and then turning to Clomid and Novaldex.

HCG cycle from my post:
Week 15 HCG  EW  2 x 250 IU injection (2 shots of 1ml mixed refrigerated HCG juice)
Week 16 HCG EOD 250 IU injection (3 shots of 1ml mixed refrigerated HCG juice)
Week 17 HCG EOD 500 IU injection (3 shots of 2ml mixed refrigerated HCG juice (doubled)) 

All above total need calculated with the assumption that 1ml disolvent mixed with powder = 250 IU, gives me 11 which I have 4 already, so I need two more packets of 4 HCG 2500 in each.  

I don't want to sound stupid, I just want to avoid getting myself into health problems because I misunderstood something. 

I really appreciate you guys helping me out.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh just read this with my glasses on 

_If its 2500 IU then add 1ml sterile water and that will give 2,500 Iu per ml. Using a 1ml slin pin draw to the 10 mark for 250iu _

My first language is not English, I though 10 mark was equal to 1ml. Is 10 mark 0.1 ml (1/10 ml)? That is a very small amount...but it makes sense now, of course. Just tell me I am right now 

This means that I have enough HCG right now, as someone mentioned earlier...


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes. 100iu is 1ml. For a 250iu shot you'll be injecting a little more than a dribble.


----------



## bronco (Sep 26, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> Oh just read this with my glasses on
> 
> _If its 2500 IU then add 1ml sterile water and that will give 2,500 Iu per ml. Using a 1ml slin pin draw to the 10 mark for 250iu _
> 
> ...



That will be correct. If you do run out a little early i wouldnt worry about it to much


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 26, 2015)

bronco said:


> That will be correct. If you do run out a little early i wouldnt worry about it to much



Thanks you guys are awesome. Ibwas looking around the internet, but buying sterile vials on the internet is a jungle. Can someone add links to a good place to purchase sterile vials? Thanks.


----------



## bronco (Sep 26, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> Thanks you guys are awesome. Ibwas looking around the internet, but buying sterile vials on the internet is a jungle. Can someone add links to a good place to purchase sterile vials? Thanks.



Www.gpzservices.com


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 27, 2015)

bronco said:


> Www.gpzservices.com



Thanks for the link, but it says 'Sales and shipping in the US only', I am from Denmark.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 27, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> Thanks for the link, but it says 'Sales and shipping in the US only', I am from Denmark.



I found this local place instead:


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Sep 27, 2015)

Want2GetBigRipped said:


> I found this local place instead:



Apparently this site is not working...tried to purchase with paypal two times with no luck...

I will be scoping around for another site and post it here...


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Oct 9, 2015)

I got my vials purchased from ebay and waiting for the package to arrive. I am curious about how my 2nd cycle should look and when to start the 2nd cycle.


----------



## Want2GetBigRipped (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok. I just got my vials and I bought some insulin pins. Unfortunately they did not have 1ml insulin injections but 0.5 ml injections. It does say U-100 insulin on them and it goes up to *50 units ~ 0.5 ml*. 

So correct me if I am wrong: My HCG course will be:
HCG 2500-Lepori (mixed with 1 ml disolvent liquid. 0.1 ml = 250 IU)
11 shots with u100 insulin pins (250 mcg) 11 * 250 IU (0.1 ml mixed HCG)

which means get to the 10 units mark = 250 IU HCG.


----------

